# A Weird B15?



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

A saw a B15 Sentra and the trim wasn't XE, GXE, SE-R, or Spec-V, it was a CA. I've seen that car a few times today. Its a totally stock car, so is it a fake or somthing Nissan offered? I've never heard of this trim level before. Is it legit?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The only trim levels you will ever see on a 00-03 b15 are xe, gxe, se, se-r, se-r spec-v

edit: and ca


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

http://www.edmunds.com/news/innovations/articles/45106/article.html


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

wow didn't know that, guess I was never interested enough in Cali or "clean cars" to read something that might mention it.


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

those are special sentras that are SULEV - super ultra low emissions vehicles, only with a lower smog rating than normal sentras specially designed for California and its tough smog regulations......its supposed to be the cleanest fully gasoline powered car in production.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the CA is powered by the QG18DE. It was proven to be cleaner driving around than most cars sitting in a driveway not even running. Sound weird? I thought so too.

Anyways, it was only made in 2000-2001, only available in automatic, and had a different management system with wideband O2 sensors to maintain perfect a/f ratio for optimum clean emissions, and was rated within a few hp and torque of every other gxe.

did you know that all GXE/XEs are ULEVs???


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

thats weird....but ive seen some civics called VX trim level


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Civic had a VX trim. It was a ULEV, too. Think it was only made in a hatchback. Didn't think that Nissan made a ULEV.
XE's and GXE's aren't the best tuner cars then are they.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yep, every xe/gxe is a ulev


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

The CA's have been around for quite awhile. But I didn't know they actually had the "CA" emblem on it. Weird. Thanks for posting the picture BTW...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I think slapping on a CA badge on my gxe would make it a total sleeper 

people would be like, wtf is a sentra CA??? lol


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *I think slapping on a CA badge on my gxe would make it a total sleeper
> 
> people would be like, wtf is a sentra CA??? lol *


Haha, wtf IS a CA,  .


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

Clean Air


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

muphasta said:


> *Clean Air *


he was making a joke


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *he was making a joke  *


I'm glad somebody got it,  . I was just kidding man.


----------

